# XPath Problem



## PaLaPaFF (4. Dez 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine XML-Datei in der ich folgenden Ausdruck finden möchte:


*
...
<LONG-NAME>X_ENVD_Cruise_control_main_switch_('cancel'_-_OFF_asserted)</LONG-NAME>
...
*


Die XML ist vorher und nacher beliebig verschaltet, ist hier aber nicht relevant.


der XPATH-Ausdruck schlägt aber fehl...



*

/LONG-NAME[text()='X_ENVD_Cruise_control_main_switch_('cancel'_-_OFF_asserted)']
*

Problem sind die Hochkommata, habe es schon mit der Entität & versucht geht aber auch nicht,

ansonsten funktioniert der Ausdruck bei den anderen Einträgen ohne Hochkommata...

weiß einer rat?

PaLaPaFF


----------



## byte (4. Dez 2008)

Mit & apos; (ohne Leerzeichen) hast du es probiert?


----------



## LoSPaFFoS (8. Dez 2008)

ja habe ich, geht leider nicht -_-


----------

